# Bath Time!



## Looleey (Jun 28, 2008)

I misted her today and this is the FIRST time she liked it. SHE LOVED IT! I don't spray it at her, I spray it up in the air in one spot so she has a chance to get away from it if she wants. She was running up to the water Sticking her hiney up in the air, lifting her wings up. It was just the cutest thing. I was getting teary eyed that's how cute she was. I've only had her for about 3 weeks now and as each day passes I notice more of her personality coming out


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

That is great!! 

Any pics? I didn't see any.


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

Watching birds take a bath is hilarious, I nearly laugh myself silly sometimes.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Awww how adorable  I love the wet tiel look, they look so funny


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

So cute  She is really wet your hand must be sore


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

They do indeed look funny when wet. :lol: 

She's adorableee.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

:lol: Looks like she REALLY enjoyed her bath!


----------



## Birdie21 (May 24, 2008)

Hi there, I did a search for "cockatiels" and found YouTube has some great videos of them singing and there is one called "It's Bath Time". You might enjoy it. My Snitch gets very excited when I play that video for him and spritz him. He loves the song and the spritzing I do while it's playing. If you don't find it, let me know and I'll be happy to email it to you. It was there the last time I checked. Birdie21


----------



## Looleey (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks! It sounds cute...I'm gonna go check it out now


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

I see the photos new. Very cute.

I see potential int hem for an entry in the "Cockatiel of the Month" photo.


----------



## Nutmeg (Jul 5, 2008)

awwww adorable.


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

Those are so cute... Tiki doesn't seem to care for a misting, nor is he interested in a bath... but I mist him every day... hoping he will like at some point in time.


----------

